# Birthday dinner



## Mr. A. (Aug 30, 2012)

*Today was the wife's B-Day... went to the market at 06:00, picked up a couple thick bone-in rib-eye steaks, half a dozen large brussel sprouts, shallots, leeks, potatoes & bacon.

What I made with this was cherry wood smoked - frenched rib-eye steaks, brussel sprouts & leeks sauteed with bacon, baked potatoes and a red wine/beef stock reduction, served with a young Valpolicella.* Served on our best chine/crystal.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

I am sure the effort you put into it was the best present she got. Women really seem to appreciate men who cook!

Congratulations,
Trog


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

I need to get to a non-work computer to admire your presentation--photos are blocked on this one.

Cordially,
Trog


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Love the lollipop ribe-eyes... nice epicurean touch.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Love the lollipop ribe-eyes... nice epicurean touch.


Nicely presented, very appetizing. That had to be an evening of smiles.

Best,
Trog


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Troglodyte said:


> Women really seem to appreciate men who cook!
> 
> Congratulations,
> Trog


Mine prefers a Eunuch that hates beer. 

Enjoy while it lasts Mr. A!!


----------

